# UAE drivers license. How do I get one?



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

How do I get a local drivers license


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you currently have a DL right now? If so from what country? Because some can be converted to a UAE license. 
I just did mine last week. 
You will have to get an eye exam done at any clinic(bring a passport photo) and tell them its for a drivers license
As i'm from Canada, i had to goto the Canadian Consulate to get a letter saying my license is authentic.
Then goto an RTA office, call them to find the nearest on for you, and bring all your documents like passport with visa, eye exam, letter from consulate if you need and your DL from your home country. And after they enter all your info into the data base they will take your picture and give you a DL on the spot.
I believe thats all that i had to do.

If your not converting your DL, i'm not sure of the process.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don`t mean to seem rude but this has been covered so many times already that you could do a forum search first!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going to second Felix's post. Ipguy, you've been asking questions on several different threads now and it seems like you're not even bothered to google and do a little bit of research by yourself or even use the 'search' function on the forum!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please do a search. This has been covered way too many times before so you will find the information you need for sure.


----------

